# selective coronary angiogram



## dawnhomer (Aug 12, 2013)

I am new to Cardiology coding, and need some clarification what to code when selective coronary angiogram is indicated?  Does it have a code or is it included in the cath?


Also, a cardiac cath report that I am looking at is as follows, and I am not sure how to code all the angiograms. Do I code each separately?
1. Selective coronary angiogram
2. Angiogram o the saphenous venous graft to the right coronary artery
3. Left internal mammary artery angiogram
4. Angiogram of the saphenous venous graft to the left circumflex artery
5. Left heart catheterization
6. Left ventriculogram

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dpeoples (Aug 13, 2013)

dawnhomer said:


> I am new to Cardiology coding, and need some clarification what to code when selective coronary angiogram is indicated?  Does it have a code or is it included in the cath?
> 
> 
> Also, a cardiac cath report that I am looking at is as follows, and I am not sure how to code all the angiograms. Do I code each separately?
> ...



This is a good example of 93459, coronary angios with bypass grafts, and left heart cath.
The codes start at 93454, and each code after generally includes the services of the previous code. 

HTH


----------

